# Headlight Bulb Replacement?



## MidnightRider (Feb 9, 2011)

Can the headlight bulb on my new Ariens Deluxe 28 be changed when it burns out or does the complete pedestal headlight assembly (complete bulb and housing) need to be replaced?

If the bulb only can't be replaced then I'm going to put an ON/OFF switch inline so the headlight doesn't come on automatically when I start the machine and I can use the headlight only when needed. Thanks all.


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

A little late reply, but I looked in my Ariens owners manual and it shows a bulb available for mine. Part #-04143500, bulb MR16 20 watt. My machine is a compact 22 #-920012, but I wouldn't be suprised the light is the same.


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

If the bulb only can't be replaced then I'm going to put an ON/OFF switch inline so the headlight doesn't come on automatically when I start the machine and I can use the headlight only when needed. Thanks all.[/QUOTE said:


> or you can just unplug the wire at the alternator when you don't want to use it.


----------

